# The S14 Wendler 5/3/1 Journal



## Stewart14 (Feb 23, 2011)

Back to 5/3/1, love that program!  Going to do it pretty much by the book this time however, no modifications except I'm going to replace overhead press with chinups as a 5/3/1 exercise, and I'm doing my own assistance scheme, but other than that, I'm going to follow the manual.


Incline Bench Press
180 x 5
205 x 5
235 x 10

Incline Bench Press
215 x 10
215 x 10
215 x 10

Pendlay Rows
185 x 10
185 x 10
185 x 10


----------



## Phineas (Feb 23, 2011)

Stewart14 said:


> Back to 5/3/1, love that program!  Going to do it pretty much by the book this time however, no modifications except I'm going to replace overhead press with chinups as a 5/3/1 exercise, and I'm doing my own assistance scheme, but other than that, I'm going to follow the manual.
> 
> 
> Incline Bench Press
> ...



Wow, that's some insane benching, dude! And powerful rows.

What variation are you following? Looks like Boring But Big only with reduced volume (i.e. 3 x 10 instead of 5 x 10).

Also, the weight on your assistance bench sets looks pretty high. What percentage of your working max is that?

Looking forward to seeing you progress. 5/3/1 is an amazing program.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 23, 2011)

5/3/1 is popular these days. Good luck


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 23, 2011)

Phineas said:


> Wow, that's some insane benching, dude! And powerful rows.
> 
> What variation are you following? Looks like Boring But Big only with reduced volume (i.e. 3 x 10 instead of 5 x 10).
> 
> ...



I like to change it around and make it a 3 day rotation where you hit each exercise every 5 days, and I also like to change the overhead presses to chinups to make it more balanced.   So I end up with something like this:
Incline bench 5/3/1
Incline bench accessory
Standing db presses accessory

Chins 5/3/1
Chins accessory
Rows accessory

Squats 5/3/1
Squats accessory
Romanian deads accessory

Now I know you're gonna ask about regular deads, but I can't to deads heavy and squats heavy in the same week, my back just can't take it anymore, so I pick one or the other for 5/3/1 and make the other an accessory.  I might use deads I don't know, it depends on howy groin holds up with squats. 

Now for accessories, yes I do them a bit heavier than wendler recommends. I only do 3 sets and rotate from 3x10 at 70%, then 3x8 at 75%, then 3x6 at 80%.  If I find it to be too much, I can drop down to 65, 70, and 75% for the same rep scheme.  I base these % off my true 1rm, not my working 1rm on the 5/3/1 exercises.

So that's my take on it. Maybe I change it a bit too much, but I tailor it to my own needs. I need to remember to do the deloads though, cause I always find myself skipping it when I feel like I don't need it.


----------



## Phineas (Feb 23, 2011)

Stewart14 said:


> I like to change it around and make it a 3 day rotation where you hit each exercise every 5 days, and I also like to change the overhead presses to chinups to make it more balanced.   So I end up with something like this:
> Incline bench 5/3/1
> Incline bench accessory
> Standing db presses accessory
> ...



Sounds pretty cool, actually. I really like the idea of applying chinups to 5/3/1. How would your warmup look for that workout?


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 23, 2011)

Good stuff, Stew. Will be following your journal. This guy is one to watch!


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 23, 2011)

Phineas said:


> Sounds pretty cool, actually. I really like the idea of applying chinups to 5/3/1. How would your warmup look for that workout?



I rarely warmup too much before jumping into the first set, so maybe just a couple sets of 5 to start and then hit the 5/3/1 sets. One thing I will do with chins is if the % I  using is below my bodyweight for the accessory, I will just lower the reps. For instance, if 70% of my max is less than 210 which is my weight, then instead of 3x10 I will just do 3x8, until it goes high enough to be at least 210.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 23, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Good stuff, Stew. Will be following your journal. This guy is one to watch!


That's for sure.

You have always been one strong mofo Stew.... if you stick to the program and stay injury free, you will be killing it!


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 24, 2011)

Feb 24

Chinups 5/3/1
BW x 5
BW+5 x 5
BW+30 x 11

Chinups  Accessory
BW+10 x 10
BW+10 x 10
BW+10 x 10


Curse you high reps!


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 26, 2011)

Feb 26

Squats 5/3/1
170 x 5
205 x 5
225 x 15
*Still recovering from groin problem, so squats are still lighter than I'd like, but I'll take the 15 reps today, not bad.  Sucking wind like an ass though at the end, lol.

Squats Accessory
205 x 6
205 x 6
205 x 6
205 x 6

Romanian Deads
205 x 6
205 x 6
205 x 6
205 x 6


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 26, 2011)

Solid work out, I enjoy the lack of leg curls and extensions.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 1, 2011)

March 1

Squats
260 x 4
260 x 4
260 x 4
260 x 4
260 x 4

Chinups
BW+42.5 x 4
BW+42.5 x 4
BW+42.5 x 4
BW+42.5 x 4
BW+42.5 x 4


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 1, 2011)

How come you only did 4 reps?


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 1, 2011)

I was basing the workout off of prilepins table. I dont want to do any failure sets for a little while, they always seem to kill me. This way I can do some heavier weights and low reps and not hit failure and stay relatively fresh. 

Come on, you know us old guys have to adapt a bit here and there lol.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2011)

wassup 'old' friend!
dam....need I say it? Animal!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 2, 2011)

Stewart14 said:


> I was basing the workout off of prilepins table. I dont want to do any failure sets for a little while, they always seem to kill me. This way I can do some heavier weights and low reps and not hit failure and stay relatively fresh.
> 
> Come on, you know us old guys have to adapt a bit here and there lol.



I KNOW THAT  haha   It seems I'm in a constant state of adapting and modifying due to injuries.  It's good to see you didn't get a MAJOR injury playing hockey


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 3, 2011)

yellowmoomba said:


> I KNOW THAT  haha   It seems I'm in a constant state of adapting and modifying due to injuries.  It's good to see you didn't get a MAJOR injury playing hockey



Yeah, knock on wood I'm still hanging in there.  Groin is all f'ed up to hell though, last night was our league championship game, so naturally it was a little more intense than a normal game.  I am feeling it today, I am sore as hell, the groin is on fire, but yeah, nothing that won't let me work out or keep playing, so I'm thankful for that.

but it was satisfying that our team of late 20s, mid 30 year olds beat a team of young 20 year olds with yours truly getting the winning goal with a minute and a half left in the third period.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 3, 2011)

March 3

Incline bench press
250x4
250x4
250x4
250x4
250x4

Deadlifts
325x4
325x4
325x4
325x4
325x4


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 4, 2011)

March 4

This is supposed to be added to yesterday's workout, I did it later on last night.

Incline bench press 5/3/1
200 x 3
230 x 3
255 x 8

Seated OH press
152.5 x 5
152.5 x 5
152.5 x 5
152.5 x 5


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 4, 2011)

Dear lord your incline scares the shit out of me. Great numbers!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 4, 2011)

I like these workouts you aren't fucking around with leg extensions and wrist curls.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 4, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Dear lord your incline scares the shit out of me. Great numbers!


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 4, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> I like these workouts you aren't fucking around with leg extensions and wrist curls.



You must really hate isolation exercises, lol


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 4, 2011)

Stewart14 said:


> You must really hate isolation exercises, lol


Almost as much as you do, judging by this journal haha.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 4, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Almost as much as you do, judging by this journal haha.



Yup, no time or energy in my schedule for them.  We can save them for the bodybuilders out there, lol.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice WO....straight and to the point.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 5, 2011)

March 5

Chin ups 5/3/1
BW x 3
BW+20 x 3
BW+45 x 9

Chin ups Accessory
BW+25 x 5
BW+25 x 5
BW+25 x 5
BW+25 x 5

Pendlay Rows
200 x 5
200 x 5
200 x 5
200 x 5
200 x 5


----------



## katt (Mar 5, 2011)

Hey Stewy - just popping to say hi  

You are so strong - wow!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 5, 2011)

Stewart14 said:


> it was satisfying that our team of late 20s, mid 30 year olds beat a team of young 20 year olds with yours truly getting the winning goal with a minute and a half left in the third period.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 5, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


>



My, look what the cat dragged in.  How you been TT?


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 5, 2011)

katt said:


> Hey Stewy - just popping to say hi
> 
> You are so strong - wow!



Thanks Katt.  Pop by whenever you'd like.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 6, 2011)

March 6

Squats 5/3/1
205 x 3
235 x 3
265 x 8

Squats Accessory
245 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5

That's it.  Bushed today, decided to cut things short and not push it.  Got the 265 for 8 so Im happy with that.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 6, 2011)

Nice workout, don't sweat cutting it a little short sometimes my work out is like 2 sets of squats and that's all haha.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 7, 2011)

Stewart14 said:


> My, look what the cat dragged in.  How you been TT?



Hanging in there, Stew.  And waking up on the right side of the dirt each day.   I've finished work-related travelling for a while, so I thought I'd come back and harass everyone.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 8, 2011)

March 8

Standing OH Press 5/3/1
125 x 5
140 x 3
157.5 x 9

Chinups Accessory
BW+42.5 x 4
BW+42.5 x 4
BW+42.5 x 4
BW+42.5 x 4

Incline Bench Press Accessory
252.5 x 4
252.5 x 4
252.5 x 4
252.5 x 4

*Well, the day is finally upon me.  I am deciding to remove my emphasis on the bench press and focus on the overhead press.  Therefore, the bench will be done only *gasp* once per week as an accessory exercise.  Main focus is going to be these 4 exercises: squats, regular deads, standing oh press, and chinups.

*obviously my weight choice for the overhead press was a bit conservative, this was supposed to be the 1+ rep day of the 5/3/1 and I got 9.  Oh well, no biggie.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 9, 2011)

march 9

I'm not going to start a new journal, but I am going to be taking a break from the 5/3/1 for a little while.  I like the program, I just feel that it's lacking something I can't place, but I want to try some new things and not be locked into a certain program.

Anyway, for the next few workouts, I am going to be focusing on 5 sets of 5 and working the overhead press and chin ups twice per week, while the other exercises will be once a week.  Got a head start on overhead presses, I enjoyed doing them so much yesterday that I wanted to do them again, lol.

Standing Overhead Press
155 x 5
155 x 5
155 x 5
155 x 5
155 x 5

Pull ups
10
10

I have a progression scheme in mind, you'll see it when the time comes....I know the suspense is killing all of you.   Try to get some sleep tonight Lolz.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 10, 2011)

March 10

Squats
250 x 5
250 x 5
250 x 5
250 x 5
250 x 5

Chinups
BW+45 x 5
BW+45 x 5
BW+45 x 5
BW+45 x 5
BW+45 x 5


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 10, 2011)

Those pull ups are impressive I can't imagine 45 pounds of extra dead weight.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 11, 2011)

I do like the 5X5...good luck


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 12, 2011)

March 12

Hang Clean and Press
160 x 5
155 x 5
155 x 5
155 x 5
155 x 5

Chinups
BW+50 x 5
BW+45 x 5
BW+45 x 5
BW+45 x 5
BW+45 x 5

Floor Press
245 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 13, 2011)

March 13

Full Squats
135 x 5
160 x 5
195 x 5
225 x 5
260 x 5

Deadlifts
210 x 5
250 x 5
290 x 5
335 x 5


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 13, 2011)

Damn ATF squats and deadlifts in the same workout would kill me.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 14, 2011)

March 14

Standing OH Press
160 x 5
160 x 5
155 x 5
155 x 5
155 x 5

Floor Press
250 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 14, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Damn ATF squats and deadlifts in the same workout would kill me.



Trust me, I won't be doing it again anytime soon.  Back is fried today, ughhh


----------



## davegmb (Mar 14, 2011)

I like your avatar picture. I cant work out this 5/3/1 stuff everybody who does it has such different workouts to each other it never looks like the same program!


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 15, 2011)

march 15

chin ups
bw+50 x 5
bw+50 x 5
bw+45 x 5
bw+45 x 5
bw+45 x 5

ok, gotta get back on a schedule with these workouts, I've been all over the place lately.  i want to keep a 4 day schedule, none of this working out with weights 4 days in a row crap anymore, I'm feeling it.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 16, 2011)

Stewart14 said:


> ok, gotta get back on a schedule with these workouts, I've been all over the place lately.  i want to keep a 4 day schedule, none of this working out with weights 4 days in a row crap anymore, I'm feeling it.



4 days in a row?    Gotta rest once in a while.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 16, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> 4 days in a row?    Gotta rest once in a while.



that's what happens when you're a stay at home dad, you just wanna get away from it all for a little while and what do we all love to do for an hour or so that makes us feel good? that's right, work out, lol.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 17, 2011)

Beastly looking workouts in here dude.

Squats + Deads!?

245 Floor Press!?

The hell do they put in the water down there.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 17, 2011)

March 17

Standing OH Press
160 x 5
160 x 5
160 x 5
155 x 5
155 x 5

Bench Press
250 x 5
250 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 17, 2011)

Damn man you are killin it. What's your height & weight?


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 17, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Damn man you are killin it. What's your height & weight?



I think I'm actually killing _myself_ lol.  feeling pretty beat at the moment, although I'm sure my wonderful schedule this week of doing these same exercises last Saturday, Monday and today had something to do with it.  I honestly have exercise add, and it's a terrible disease, trust me, it sucks.

anyway, to answer your question, I'm 5'10 and about 207lbs.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 17, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Beastly looking workouts in here dude.
> 
> Squats + Deads!?
> 
> ...



I can always count on you Gaz to put a smile on my face on an otherwise shitty day.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 18, 2011)

March 18

PULLups
BW+35 x 3
BW+35 x 3
BW+35 x 3
BW+35 x 3
BW+35 x 3
BW+35 x 3
BW+35 x 3
BW+35 x 3

Pendlay Rows
215 x 3
215 x 3
215 x 3
215 x 3
215 x 3
215 x 3
215 x 3
215 x 3


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 19, 2011)

Stewart14 said:


> I honestly have exercise add, and it's a terrible disease, trust me, it sucks.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 20, 2011)

March 20

OK, decided to stop spinning my wheels, and go straight linear for a while using the starting strength practical programming template.  there is no excuse for a 210 pound guy with my training experience to be squatting in the 250s, just poor, groin injury or not.  So screw it, let's see how long this run can last....

Squats
245 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5

Bench Press
245 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5

Chest Supported Rows
140 x 5
140 x 5
140 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 20, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


>



ADD---attention deficit disorder.....ie, reads too much shit on the internet and lets it influence training decisions waaaaay too often....


not add, as in 2+2, oooops


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 20, 2011)

Is your groin still messed up? Have you thought about buying some support gear to rehab it? Inzer do these things called "Power Pants" - lame name aside, they're basically similar to a PL suit to add support around the groin area during injury or overload phases.

Might be worth a look.

New program sounds cool - sometimes just saying fuck it to the complex stuff and going linear is the way to do it.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 20, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Is your groin still messed up? Have you thought about buying some support gear to rehab it? Inzer do these things called "Power Pants" - lame name aside, they're basically similar to a PL suit to add support around the groin area during injury or overload phases.
> 
> Might be worth a look.
> 
> New program sounds cool - sometimes just saying fuck it to the complex stuff and going linear is the way to do it.



yeah, still bothers me daily, not to the point I can't squat at all or play hockey, but I think as long as I keep playing hockey it's gonna be a problem, and I like hockey too much to stop.  the funny thing is, while I am playing, the thing doesn't even hurt at all, it feels great....it isn't until the next day that I feel it.

and funny you mention the power pants.  I got a pair for Christmas, but they sent the wrong size, and I've been too busy(read...lazy) to return them, but I think if I am going to have any success on this new workout plan, then I will need to get a pair in the correct size.  I think they're only like 25 bucks, so it's not a problem just getting another pair.  

i think I may go and do it right now actually


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 20, 2011)

You should, dude! A friend of mine has a very similar issue because he plays a lot of soccer. Doesn't really bother him until he sets up for deads or gets low in the squat, and i suggested the pants too.

Kinda glad i suck at pretty much every team sport known to man, haha. Keeps me a little more injury-free. But also forever alone


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 20, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> You should, dude! A friend of mine has a very similar issue because he plays a lot of soccer. Doesn't really bother him until he sets up for deads or gets low in the squat, and i suggested the pants too.
> 
> Kinda glad i suck at pretty much every team sport known to man, haha. Keeps me a little more injury-free. But also forever alone



hockey is pretty much the one thing I'm good at, oh and bowling too if you count that as a "sport".

now why do you say "forever alone"?  camaraderie of team sports?  if that's it, trust me it's no biggie when you get older, you play your one game a week, and maybe out of your team of 12 players,you like 5 of them, so maybe you go out with them for a beer every now and then, so really no biggie.
if you meant something else, well then I have no idea what you meant, lol.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 20, 2011)

Stewart14 said:


> hockey is pretty much the one thing I'm good at, oh and bowling too if you count that as a "sport".
> 
> now why do you say "forever alone"?  camaraderie of team sports?  if that's it, trust me it's no biggie when you get older, you play your one game a week, and maybe out of your team of 12 players,you like 5 of them, so maybe you go out with them for a beer every now and then, so really no biggie.
> if you meant something else, well then I have no idea what you meant, lol.



Lol, just messing around  just have never been any good at them. Always preferred track + field when i was in school. Just more fun when its all on you - if you mess up theres no teammates to rag on you and nobody to blame either. I liked basketball, though.

And yeah, bowling counts! Used to go bowling every week and it was great. Really took advantage of the local alley's special offer of "unlimited bowling - £10" and stayed there for about 8 hours drinking beer and watching our scores go down.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 21, 2011)

my bowling scores were always down...I had to drink beer to have a reason to blame why I sucked so much...


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 21, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Kinda glad i suck at pretty much every team sport known to man, haha. Keeps me a little more injury-free. But also forever alone



Well you know the old saying, "If you can't be an athlete, be an athletic supporter."


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 21, 2011)

I absolutely love to bowl.  problem is, the only other people I know who like it also are my brother and my father, and there's never enough of an opportunity to go with them, especially to those all you can bowl fests for two hours.

I used to speed bowl with my brother during those specials.  we could bowl something like 25 games in the 2 hours, it was impressive.

my best game ever was a 299.  the last pin that stayed up decided it was going to mock me as well by rocking for a good 15 seconds before deciding it was going to stay up.  haven't come close since. so to you pin #7 that ruined my perfect game, I give a big FU to you.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 21, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> Well you know the old saying, "If you can't be an athlete, be an athletic supporter."


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 21, 2011)

Stewart14 said:


> ADD---attention deficit disorder.....ie, reads too much shit on the internet and lets it influence training decisions waaaaay too often....
> 
> 
> not add, as in 2+2, oooops



Agreed, there is certainly a lot of stuff out there.  And of course there are new ideas, because they can't keep throwing out the same stuff.  But I like the KISS principle.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 22, 2011)

March 22

Trap Bar Deadlifts
Warmups
340 x 5

Standing OH Press
155 x 5
155 x 5
155 x 5

Chinups
BW+45 x 5
BW+45 x 5
BW+45 x 5


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 23, 2011)

Back in the day I used to be an avid bowler. When I was going to school I had a deal where everyday M-F it was $2 from noon to 3:00pm. One time I was by myself and no one was around and I rolled back to back 300's, and the third game had 6 in a row, so 30 strikes in a row total. I was hot.

In league play my best was a 287. 10 strikes in a row, and everyone was going about their business. When I stepped up for the 11th strike, the whole house stopped and all eyes were on me. I choked big time. I remember my knees were shaking! I got it in the pocket, but it was light and I left a 2-4-5, which I spared. Oh memories!


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 24, 2011)

March 24

Heavy Day--Work up to a top set of 5

Squats
135 x 5
225 x 5
255 x 5

Bench Press
135 x 5
225 x 5
255 x 5

Trap Bar Deads
230 x 5
350 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 26, 2011)

March 26

Bench Press
135 x 5
185 x 5
205 x 5
225 x 5
260 x 5

Pendlay Rows
135 x 5
155 x 5
185 x 5
205 x 5
225 x 5

Upright Rows
75 x 10
75 x 10
75 x 10
light weight for vanity purposes 

DB Curls
40 x 8
40 x 8


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 26, 2011)

Do upright rows bother your shoulders at all?  That exercise really did a number on mine.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 27, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> Do upright rows bother your shoulders at all?  That exercise really did a number on mine.



no, not at that weight.  sometimes I remember my shoulders feeling a bit funky after I did them with a  heavier weight, but this was fine.

I'm not taking them higher, it's just a light move I plan to do to try to get some width to my shoulders.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 27, 2011)

March 27

Squats
205 x 5
205 x 5
205 x 5
205 x 5
205 x 5

Trap Bar Deads
140 x 5
230 x 5
280 x 5
320 x 5
360 x 5


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 28, 2011)

guess who's gonna be walking funny tomorrow.....


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 29, 2011)

March 29

Bench Press
235 x 5
235 x 5
235 x 5
235 x 5
235 x 5

Pendlay Rows
205 x 5
205 x 5
205 x 5
205 x 5
205 x 5

Upright Rows
75 x 12
85 x 10
85 x 10


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 30, 2011)

Pendlay rows.    I had forgotten all about those.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 31, 2011)

I just watched a how to for pendlays. you like them better than standard rows? Do u see the need for rollign the shoulder forward before setting up the next rep? Seems more like a rest pause kind of exercise?


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 31, 2011)

I do the pendlays because there is less back strain since you are putting the weight down on each rep.  you don't have to statically tire out your erectors to make them work.  I tighten my hamstrings, and pull, then just drop the weight right down the the floor.

I don't roll my shoulders or anything, I really just try to stay as close to 90 degrees as possible and just basically do a standard row, just off the floor.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 31, 2011)

March 31

Squats
135 x 5
185 x 5
205 x 5
225 x 5
265 x 5

Upright Rows
95 x 10
95 x 10
95 x 10

DB Curls
50 x 8
50 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 2, 2011)

April 2

Incline Bench Press
135 x 5
185 x 5
205 x 5
225 x 5
260 x 5

Pendlay Rows
135 x 5
155 x 5
185 x 5
205 x 5
230 x 5

Upright Rows
105 x 5
105 x 5
105 x 5
105 x 5
105 x 5


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 2, 2011)

Moving up there in weight on the upright rows!


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 3, 2011)

april 3

Squats
237.5 x 5
237.5 x 5
237.5 x 5
237.5 x 5
237.5 x 5

EZ Bar Curls
90 x 5
90 x 5
90 x 5
90 x 5
90 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 5, 2011)

April 5

Incline Bench Press
235 x 5
235 x 5
235 x 5
235 x 5
235 x 5

Pendlay Rows
207.5 x 5
207.5 x 5
207.5 x 5
207.5 x 5
207.5 x 5

Upright Rows
105 x 5
105 x 5
105 x 5
105 x 5
105 x 5


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 7, 2011)

Stewart14 said:


> I do the pendlays because there is less back strain since you are putting the weight down on each rep. you don't have to statically tire out your erectors to make them work. I tighten my hamstrings, and pull, then just drop the weight right down the the floor.
> 
> I don't roll my shoulders or anything, I really just try to stay as close to 90 degrees as possible and just basically do a standard row, just off the floor.


 Nice. I'll have to try them too. Was lookig at those yates rows that Jake likes. dunno...I'm used to being bent over 90 deg...not 45 or less...but, will try it.
Lookin' strong, bro!


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 7, 2011)

April 7

Squats
135 x 5
165 x 5
200 x 5
230 x 5
272.5 x 3
200 x 8

EZ Bar Curls
90 x 5
90 x 5
90 x 5
90 x 5
90 x 5


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 7, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> Nice. I'll have to try them too. Was lookig at those yates rows that Jake likes. dunno...I'm used to being bent over 90 deg...not 45 or less...but, will try it.
> Lookin' strong, bro!



I would think that being bent over 90 degrees during rows wouldn't be very good for the lower back.    Well, it certainly wouldn't be good for mine.


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 7, 2011)

well, the thing is, if you do them pendlay style, you can have your back at pretty much 90 degrees and not feel too much strain because of the way you deload the bar on the floor.  

i would imagine it would be bothersome with heavy weight on a regular row, but it really works for the pendlays.

of course, the pendlay row isn't a bodybuilding move, it's more of a power rowing move, think dynamic.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 7, 2011)

I think I'll try them both.


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 9, 2011)

April 9

Bench Press
135 x 5
165 x 5
200 x 5
230 x 5
272.5 x 3
200 x 8

Pendlay Rows
135 x 5
145 x 5
175 x 5
200 x 5
235 x 3
175 x 8

Seated OH Press
105 x 5
125 x 5
145 x 5
165 x 5


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 9, 2011)

Stewart14 said:


> well, the thing is, if you do them pendlay style, you can have your back at pretty much 90 degrees and not feel too much strain because of the way you deload the bar on the floor.
> 
> i would imagine it would be bothersome with heavy weight on a regular row, but it really works for the pendlays.



I'll attest to that.  My lower back can tolerate a lot, but not unsupported bent over rows with significant weight.


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 12, 2011)

April 12

Pendlay Rows
190 x 5
190 x 5
190 x 5
190 x 5
190 x 5

Chinups
BW+12.5 x 5
BW+12.5 x 5
BW+12.5 x 5
BW+12.5 x 5
BW+12.5 x 5

Upright Rows
105 x 5
105 x 5
105 x 5
105 x 5
105 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 13, 2011)

April 13

Bench Press
245 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5

Seated OH Press
160 x 5
160 x 5
160 x 5
160 x 5
160 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 29, 2011)

glad I still have this journal....got side tracked a bit, what else is new with me.  I am wasting so much valuable time for progress it's disgusting.  oh well, whatever, family is all happy and healthy, working out is secondary to that, so that's all that matters.  although it would be nice to stop messing around and get back my 300+ bench press.....


April 29

push-85%

bench press
185 x 5
215 x 5
*240 x 11*

bench accessory
215 x 5
215 x 5
215 x 5
215 x 5
215 x 5

incline bench
190 x 5
190 x 5
190 x 5
190 x 5
190 x 5


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 30, 2011)

Stewart14 said:


> got side tracked a bit, what else is new with me.  I am wasting so much valuable time for progress it's disgusting.  oh well, whatever, *family is all happy and healthy, working out is secondary to that, so that's all that matters*.


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 30, 2011)

April 30

Pull 85%

Underhand Pendlay Rows
155 x 5
180 x 5
*205 x 12*

Underhand Pendlay Rows Accessory
185 x 5
185 x 5
185 x 5
185 x 5
185 x 5

Overhand Barbell Rows
165 x 5
165 x 5
165 x 5
165 x 5
165 x 5

Upright Rows
115 x 5
115 x 5
115 x 5
115 x 5
115 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (May 2, 2011)

May 2


lower 85%

Deadlifts 
235 x 5
275 x 5
*310 x 12*

deadlifts Accessory
280 x 6
280 x 6
280 x 6

Squats
235 x 5
235 x 5
235 x 5
235 x 5
235 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (May 4, 2011)

May 4

bench 90%

bench press
200 x 3
230 x 3
*255 x 9*

bench press accessory
230 x 6
230 x 6
230 x 6

Incline bench
205 x 5
205 x 5
205 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (May 5, 2011)

May 5

Rows 90%

Underhand Pendlay Rows
170 x 3
190 x 3
*215 x 10*

Overhand Pendlay Rows
195 x 5
195 x 5
195 x 5
195 x 5
195 x 5

plate loaded Pulldowns
150 x 5
150 x 5
150 x 5
150 x 5
150 x 5

Upright Rows
120 x 5
120 x 5
120 x 5
120 x 5
120 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (May 7, 2011)

May 7

deadlifts 90%

Deadlifts
255 x 3
295 x 3
*330 x 12*

Squats
250 x 5
250 x 5
250 x 5
250 x 5
250 x 5


----------



## Burner02 (May 7, 2011)

yo! Wassup, animal!
Looks like you are back to 300+ on bench, bro....if you can do 255 for reps, you can bump into the 300 and rock it. 
Lookin' strong.
I'm back to 'girlie' weights...but trying to keep safe, no injury and hgher rep, lower RI's...When get back from R&R...will go back into a 5*5 routine.
Always inspired to see the big weights being moved in here....
oh...and family first...then take care of the rest.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 9, 2011)

May 9

Bench 95%

Bench Press
215 x 5
240 x 3
*270 x 7*

Low incline Bench press
245 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5

Standing DB overhead Press
65 x 5
65 x 5
65 x 5
65 x 5
65 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (May 10, 2011)

May 10

Back/Bis

Overhand Pendlay Rows
205 x 5
205 x 5
205 x 5
205 x 5
205 x 5

Plate Loaded Pulldowns
160 x 5
160 x 5
160 x 5
160 x 5
160 x 5

Upright Rows
125 x 5
125 x 5
125 x 5
125 x 5
125 x 5

Hammer Curls
57.5 x 5
57.5 x 5
57.5 x 5
57.5 x 5
57.5 x 5


----------



## Burner02 (May 12, 2011)

almost 60lb hammer curls?
screw Thor! We've got Stew!
Good job, amigo


----------



## Stewart14 (May 12, 2011)

May 12

Deadlifts 95%

Deads
275 x 5
310 x 2
*345 x 10*

Squats
260 x 5
260 x 5
260 x 5

Plan is to take the deload session for every cycle of deadlifts, and to deload once every two cycles for bench, and possible take a deload for back work every 3 cycles if I need it.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 12, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> almost 60lb hammer curls?
> screw Thor! We've got Stew!
> Good job, amigo



can always count on you to prop up the old ego, thanks man!


----------



## Burner02 (May 13, 2011)

not that hard....just come in here and find out what crazy-assed #'s you are putting up.
i still want to get into your realm of strength, brotha


----------



## Stewart14 (May 13, 2011)

May 13

bench 85% cycle 2

Incline Bench Press 531
190 x 5
225 x 5
*245 x 10*

Pendlay Rows
190 x 5
190 x 5
190 x 5
190 x 5
190 x 5

Standing DB Press
62.5 x 5
62.5 x 5
62.5 x 5
62.5 x 5
62.5 x 5

Pulldowns
145 x 5
145 x 5
145 x 5
145 x 5
145 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (May 13, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> not that hard....just come in here and find out what crazy-assed #'s you are putting up.
> i still want to get into your realm of strength, brotha



eh, I guarantee when you come back to the states for good and get settled in your new life, you'll pass my numbers....that is until you decide to get married and have kids, if that's in your plans!  I'm still trying to recover from the kid thing, look how much strength they zapped from me.


----------



## Burner02 (May 14, 2011)

good trade off though....how far are you from say....Va/DC area? 4-5 hours?
When...I'm done being all I can be here, I may be able to find work in the VA area, near DC...pay is awesome...will have to look into that.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 15, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> good trade off though....how far are you from say....Va/DC area? 4-5 hours?
> When...I'm done being all I can be here, I may be able to find work in the VA area, near DC...pay is awesome...will have to look into that.



arlington VA by any chance?  That place is awesome.  right outside of DC, right near Georgetown, I went there for business a couple times back in the day, I loved it there.  4-5 hours sounds about right.  I remember it was about an hour on the shuttle flight.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 15, 2011)

may 15

deadlift 85% cycle 2

deadlifts
245 x 5
280 x 5
*320 x 13*

upright rows
115 x 5
115 x 5
115 x 5
115 x 5
115 x 5

hammer curls
55 x 5
55 x 5
55 x 5
55 x 5
55 x 5

so, like Akira, I am wondering if it is possible to deadlift like this pain free to the area in question if in fact you have a hernia?  I'm trying not to be naive, but i don't see how it's possible.  o well, I need to see a doc to make sure, gonna try this week.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 17, 2011)

May 17

Bench Press 90% cycle 2

Bench Press
205 x 3
230 x 3
*260 x 8*
*switched grip one finger over, shoulder was bothering me with old grip, probably affected the numbers a bit, but not bad.

Incline Bench Press
235 x 5
235 x 5
235 x 5
235 x 5
235 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (May 18, 2011)

May 18

back/bis

pendlay rows
200 x 5
200 x 5
200 x 5
200 x 5
200 x 5

upright rows
120 x 5
120 x 5
120 x 5
120 x 5
120 x 5

hammer curls
55 x 5
55 x 5
55 x 5
55 x 5
55 x 5


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 19, 2011)

Stewart14 said:


> may 15
> 
> 
> so, like Akira, I am wondering if it is possible to deadlift like this pain free to the area in question if in fact you have a hernia?  I'm trying not to be naive, but i don't see how it's possible.  o well, I need to see a doc to make sure, gonna try this week.



  You can do a lot of exercises even though you have a hernia.   My suggestion - find a good sports med doc that operates on hernias.    I had to see 5 docs until they found mine - the last doc knew exactly where it was.   I actually had two hernias on one side and was able to play ball and lift heavy for more than six months.  It only bothered me once in a while.  Now it's all good.    The recovery isn't too bad (two weeks of no lifting - then slowly get back into it)

  Good luck.


----------



## x~factor (May 19, 2011)

It looks like your poundages are on the low side... I mean you are under estimating how much your 1 rep max is. The below for example, you did 10 reps for your 95% 1 rep max. This means you could easy get 425 or even 435 lbs for 1 rep.



Stewart14 said:


> May 12
> Deadlifts 95%
> 275 x 5
> 310 x 2
> *345 x 10*




Or am I missing something?


----------



## Stewart14 (May 19, 2011)

x~factor said:


> It looks like your poundages are on the low side... I mean you are under estimating how much your 1 rep max is. The below for example, you did 10 reps for your 95% 1 rep max. This means you could easy get 425 or even 435 lbs for 1 rep.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, you're right, they are on the low side.  I did what wendler recommends and started at 90% of probably already low guestimate maxes.

it will just be a longer climb up that's all, but there's something fun or sadistic about 10+ rep deadlifts!


----------



## Triple Threat (May 20, 2011)

Stewart14 said:


> there's something fun or sadistic about 10+ rep deadlifts!



I find nothing fun about 10+ rep DLs, so it must be sadistic.


----------



## Burner02 (May 20, 2011)

Stewart14 said:


> arlington VA by any chance? That place is awesome. right outside of DC, right near Georgetown, I went there for business a couple times back in the day, I loved it there. 4-5 hours sounds about right. I remember it was about an hour on the shuttle flight.


Charlottesville, I believe.
I'll have to look into that.




Stewart14 said:


> *switched grip one finger over, shoulder was bothering me with old grip, probably affected the numbers a bit, but not bad.


 did you bring it in one finger? I had to do that...seems to help.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 20, 2011)

May 20

Close Grip Incline Bench Press
250 x 5
250 x 5
250 x 5
250 x 5
250 x 5


Pendlay Rows
210 x 5
210 x 5
210 x 5
210 x 5
210 x 5

Standing DB Press
70 x 5
70 x 5
70 x 5
70 x 5
70 x 5

Upright Rows
130 x 5
130 x 5
130 x 5
130 x 5
130 x 5

Pulldowns
165 x 5
165 x 5
165 x 5
165 x 5
165 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (May 21, 2011)

May 21

Barbell Hack Squats
285 x 5
285 x 5
285 x 5
285 x 5
285 x 5

DB Curls
60 x 5
60 x 5
60 x 5
60 x 5
60 x 5

Wow, hack squats, what an underrated exercise.  Quads were burning after I was done.  Much better for the quads than a trap bar IMO.  I don't know how well they will "develop" my quads, but for me with my injuries in my leg/groin right now, this might be the best bang for the buck for lower body and grip work.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 23, 2011)

May 23

bench press
252.5 x 5
252.5 x 5
252.5 x 5
252.5 x 5
252.5 x 5

pendlay rows
215 x 5
215 x 5
215 x 5
215 x 5
215 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (May 25, 2011)

May 25

Barbell Hack Squats
290 x 5
290 x 5
290 x 5
290 x 5
290 x 5

Upright Rows
132.5 x 5
130 x 5 
130 x 5
130 x 5
130 x 5


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 5, 2011)

you go on vacation, big guy?


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 5, 2011)

nah, no vacation, not yet anyway, in july....

i just wrapped up around a 4 week run of the wendler program, and im ready for something new.  so i'm going to start a new journal and instead of giving it a specific flavor of the week routine name, I'm gonna do what I should have done a long time ago, and just title it "workout journal" lol, so I don't have to start a new journal everytime I change my mind, lol


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 6, 2011)

Stewart14 said:


> nah, no vacation, not yet anyway, in july....
> 
> i just wrapped up around a 4 week run of the wendler program, and im ready for something new.  so i'm going to start a new journal and instead of giving it a specific flavor of the week routine name, I'm gonna do what I should have done a long time ago, and just title it "workout journal" lol, so I don't have to start a new journal everytime I change my mind, lol



You've got a ways to go before we start calling you Monstar.


----------



## x~factor (Jun 6, 2011)

Or you could just have one of the moderators change the title of this one. Or, one better, have the mods merge all of your journals in one. Whoalah! One huge thread! 


They can do that, can't they?


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 6, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> You've got a ways to go before we start calling you Monstar.



well done sir.


----------

